# Easiest breed to train for showing?



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

After alot of begging my mam has agreed to me having 1 pair of fancy pigeons to show!! As long as they aren't flying around our garden.

I want to know whats the best breed to start off with?
What will I need, I read you use some sort of stick to get them to stand right?
Would it be best if I got some young ones and hand raised them, then I'll not know for definite I've got a male/female pair... 
Do they need anything special to keep their feathers in shape and looking good?
How much of the shed would have to be used for 2 birds? 
Is it ok to keep them inside as long as they have plenty of space and stuff to do?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

You could try Classic Oriental frills like what i and lovebird has they are calm and i dont think they need lots of space.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

You could try a Parlor Tumbler or Palor Roller. Personally I dont like the parlor roller very much just because it seems a little cruel when they roll into stuff. But a parlor tumbler jumps and does one of two flips. Both of these breeds lose the ability to fly once mature, so you wouldnt have them flying around the garden.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Fantails would be a good choice, too. They aren't good flyers so you don't need to feel guilty about keeping them penned up. They're docile and sweet-tempered, as well. It's okay to keep them in all the time provided they have enough space and some fresh air and sunshine. We keep our show pigeons in the loft at all times and never free-fly them due to hawks. Figure approximately two square feet of loft space per bird.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks alot for your help, I'm going to the Blackpool show of the year in January and hoping to buy a pair then, I suppose like you say I just have to get what is there. I can only have two birds, thats all I'm allowed since my mam doesn't like birds. Any young I get I'll either swap for the adult pair or they will go ive with my grandads birds until he can sell them for me!


----------

